
Facebook should offer solidarity flags for every country – or none at all - alexwoodcreates
http://www.thememo.com/2015/11/16/paris-terrorist-attack-french-flag-facebook-france-is/
======
ramblerman
I don't think facebook came up with this initiative. Rather people were doing
it en masse and facebook integrated it into their platform, for the time
being.

But facebook is just following the trend here, blaming them because there
aren't enough sympathy buttons is extremely short sighted.

------
bunnymancer
Of course. Just like ALL lives matter, let's take focus off the actual event
and talk about how other people are feeling.

Let it be and start a discussion on the side about how things can be improved,
instead of shitting on people who are suffering.

------
caberus
people have been dying in middle east for many years, especially in Palestine,
but i've never seen such unified reaction from all over the world. are lives
in france more valuable? is terror more awful in europe?

~~~
pax
> people have been dying in middle east for many years, especially in
> Palestine

Exactly because of that. Sadly, terror in the middle east is for the moment, a
given, since the seventies or so.

